# Winter Blues (and Greens!)



## Jim (Feb 2, 2007)

Aah, Winter in Pennsylvania....Snow [:'(]...Ice[:'(]...Ground-freezing cold[]. Looks like I won't be doing much digging in the near future, so I did a small photo shoot for fun. These are some different configurations of some of my favorites. This is my partial (but getting close to full) set of KI-1 cobalt poisons: 1, 2, 3, 4, 6 and 16-oz. I need a 1/2 and an 8 yet. There is also a 32, but only 2 or 3 are known to exist! ~Jim


----------



## Jim (Feb 2, 2007)

Here are some greens with their matching cobalt counterparts. 2-oz KI-2 in emerald and cobalt, 4-oz KI-1 in emerald and cobalt and 6-oz KI-1 in olive and cobalt.


----------



## Jim (Feb 2, 2007)

Here is a trio of 1-oz proprietary embossed examples. KI-1 Sun Drug Co. in emerald, KI-2 Chester A. Baker in unusual sapphire blue, and KI-1 Bowman's Drug Stores in cobalt.


----------



## Jim (Feb 2, 2007)

Last pic. These are some larger proprietary KI-2s. Melvin & Badger 4-oz., Melvin & Badger 3-oz. and Hetherington 4-oz. I also have an 8-oz Melvin & Badger on the way. I was going to wait for it to arrive to do this pic, but the thought of no digging all weekend was driving me insane, and I had to do something bottle-related []. Thanks for checking them out. ~Jim


----------



## bottlenutboy (Feb 3, 2007)

wow!!! I knew you had some nice poison's but I didnt know they were that nice great bottles!!!


----------



## bearswede (Feb 3, 2007)

Great collection and nice pics, Jim... I especially like the druggest bottles...

  Ron


----------



## annie44 (Feb 3, 2007)

I always enjoy your pictures, Jim - I've been meaning to ask you - what is the book you use to identify poisons , and where do you purchase the book?


----------



## bearswede (Feb 3, 2007)

Hey, Cindy...

  I'll let Jim be the last word on that... But I would guess it's Poison Bottle Workbook by Rudy Kuhn...

  Here's a source (scroll down the page):

http://www.glswrk-auction.com/gsotherauthors.htm

  Ron


----------



## madman (Feb 3, 2007)

hey jim those druggist poisons r so freakin nice man...........thanks for sharing mike


----------



## Jim (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks for the good words. Spencer, great website man!

 Ron, I have to agree with you, bud...The druggist-embossed poisons are sweet! I wish they were a little easier to find, but the challenge adds to the fun [].

 Cindy, The Kuhn books that Ron mentioned are the most complete poison bottle reference out there. The APBCA Poison Bottle Workbook is also excellent, but is strictly for American poisons. It has full-color pictures for each bottle.

 Mike, I hope you strike it rich in Knoxville! You are lucky to have TWO local store-embossed poisons: "Kuhlman's Cut-Rate Drug Stores/Knoxville, Tenn." (cobalt KI-1) and "Economy" (green KI-2). I hope you find ten of each! Just remember your old buddy Jim when you do []. ~Jim


----------



## trussin (Feb 3, 2007)

The super bowl of poisons dude.  Thanks for thinking of us. Joe in NJ


----------



## trussin (Feb 3, 2007)

Jim I didnt forget you.  Almost everything I own is in storage for a move.  I'll forward the poison then.  Glad to see the level of bottles. When I promised you'd be happy with what I send I didnt mention why. Its because I try to collect only perfect bottles. I get at least half from GWA.  Thanks again for everything. JB in NJ


----------



## Jim (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks, Joe. I'm glad that nice soda is back home! I found it with a bunch of Lewistown, PA Coke bottles. ~Jim


----------



## BRIAN S. (Feb 3, 2007)

WOW ! Nice Jim and thanks for sharing !
 I'm with Ron .... I love those Druggists .


----------



## Jim (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks, Brian. I hope to be able to add a new name or two to my druggist poisons soon. There are 28 different names known, and I am sure there are more that have not been discovered yet. There are some that have just been discovered in the last decade, and unlisted sizes for particular names turn up regularly. There are still a lot of blanks in the size chart, and I know that more of those unlisted bottles must exist! ~Jim


----------

